
Nvidia is rallying after rocking its CES keynote - artsandsci
http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/nvidia-stock-price-rallying-after-rocking-its-ces-keynote-2018-1-1012670418
======
Nullabillity
> The platform allows users to run high-end video games on Nvidia's machines,
> and stream the game to any computer with minimal lag. The idea is that users
> will be able to play games on their computers, even if they aren't wielding
> the latest graphics card and processor.

So, OnLive again? I think I'll pass..

------
microtherion
Surprising that they went for the "Uber partnership" move. Launching their own
cryptocurrency or a new machine learning initiative would be fashionable moves
much more naturally aligned with their products.

